# Is my kermits lower beak over grown?



## Lucydeprez (May 10, 2019)

I'm not really sure what the lower beak should look like as my other 2 budgies are fine, I bought kermit with a deformed top beak but I'm unsure as to whether the lower beak is long or if its OK as the top beak is short lol.
Please not he'd just had a bath in some pea shoots in this photo lol


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

Kermit is very cute! Don't wet budgies look ridiculous?  

It is hard to tell from the picture the length of Kermit's upper and lower beak. Since his upper beak is deformed, I would watch him to see if the length of the lower part of his beak is causing him any discomfort or difficulty. If so, you definitely should take him to an avian vet to get the problem addressed. Any beak trimming should be done by a vet or someone else very experienced in working with birds.

A quick google search on beak deformities says that there are a number of different causes for beak deformity. Some can be solved helped by the proper care, including diet and trimming. I highly suggest you take Kermit to an avian vet to get his beak looked at by an expert. If you don't have a regular avian vet near you and see an exotics vet normally, it might be worth a longer trip to see an avian vet or to have your vet consult with an expert. Universities with vet schools would also be a good source of expert advice on something like this if you are not getting answers. Because his beak health could affect the rest of Kermit's life, it is a good idea while he is young (am I correct in remembering he is young?) to address this and to learn proper care. 

I am by no means an expert, just a good goggler and avid reader who dabbles in science. I hope this is helpful.


----------



## Lucydeprez (May 10, 2019)

Thank you for your help. It's very hard to tell about his lower beak because of his deformed top beak. He's a very happy little birdie, eating seed, millet and pea shoots ( the only veg he's eaten so far lol) here's a couple more pictures. I did take him to a normal vet as no avain vets round here unless it's a few hrs drive, they said he seems fine so long as he's eating OK.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*In the third picture it does look as if Kermit's lower beak is out beyond the upper beak.
However, that may actually be helping him when it comes to cracking his seeds.
Keep an eye on it.
You should be able to find an exotic pet veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds. 
I'd recommend you do so and develop a relationship with that vet so you will have someone on whom you can rely for your budgies' check-ups and any medical needs. 
Such a vet would be able to determine if/when the time comes that Kermit's lower beak needs to be filed down a bit.*


----------

